# Manual log grapple



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I was looking at Norwood's manual log grapples to sort of custom make/cobble together my own little log trailer out of a normal trailer, a hoist with electric winch, and a grapple to grab logs. I could also use it on the back of a tractor, which they call the Log Hog and the mills log loading winch. 










I attached pics of trailers similar to what I am looking to create. Norwood responded to my simple email of what does that grapple cost with a form letter saying to call so they can better assist me :thumbdown:. It looks simple enough to fabricate something similar.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

jeffreythree said:


> . . . It looks simple enough to fabricate something similar.



Famous last words. I've seen a number of guys do this and what starts simple almost always gets quite involved unless you have a clearly defined build plan before you cut your first piece of steel. Just human nature. That's not to say you should be discouraged but just the opposite really. The Forestry Forum has some great threads about this. 

I'd suggest digging through their archives and see if you can find something close to what you already have in mind so you don't have to start from scratch, because whether you use a set of plans (and they are out there some for free) or draw up your own plans, you better have one because this is one project you don't want to spend hundreds of hours on just to get halfway through and discover "....it ain't going to work like this". 

I've seen threads where that happened too. But it's totally doable and very rewarding I'm sure, though I've not built one and don't plan too. But to reiterate, just make sure you have a plan before you start buying materials. One last thing I would suggest is to make sure you have a plan going in. And finally, have I mentioned anything about a set of plans? 

P.S. You'll want to make sure you have a plan even for the simplest rig - not sure I've mentioned that yet. 








.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I've seen propane tank trailers that would work*

They already are trailers and have an overhead gantry to lift the tanks/logs check this out:
http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Propane_Tank_Log_Hauler.html












Also: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200356854_200356854

Your grapple looks rugged to say the least. Some log tines would also work just to get it up in the air, then block it and chain it. This is cheaper: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_48125_48125
:blink: bill


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Famous last words. I've seen a number of guys do this and what starts simple almost always gets quite involved unless you have a clearly defined build plan before you cut your first piece of steel. Just human nature. That's not to say you should be discouraged but just the opposite really. The Forestry Forum has some great threads about this.
> 
> I'd suggest digging through their archives and see if you can find something close to what you already have in mind so you don't have to start from scratch, because whether you use a set of plans (and they are out there some for free) or draw up your own plans, you better have one because this is one project you don't want to spend hundreds of hours on just to get halfway through and discover "....it ain't going to work like this".
> 
> ...


The only thing I really plan to fab is the grapple. The little log trailers come from 2 places out of Canada for about $6000 or China with minimum order of 10:laughing:. Bailey's has one without the hoist and not road legal and it is still almost $3000. I have collected up lots of photos and links(mostly Forestry Forum) and discussed it with a trailer builder who would actually build the thing, and it may not ever happen. The grapple I could use immediately and can make a mock up out of wood to test. Put it on the back of the Kubota I am picking up today , stick my Junior arch on the other end of a log, and basically roll the log around instead of drag. Need to load firewood as large rounds in the truck or pick up some of the random urban logs I come across? Stick it on the HF truck crane I need to install, drop it on, and lift it in.


----------

